# Benadryl during first trimester?



## Blackrain90

Hey ladies, I have some pretty annoying allergies that are hard to avoid, like soy, dust, etc. that cause me to have hives and sometimes swelling all over my body. Even if I try to avoid them for a couple days, doctor said allergens can stay in your system up to two weeks, so I could be reacting to something I ate before. I have been trying to avoid known allergens, but soy is in SO many foods!

I haven't gotten a chance to talk to my doc about the do's and don'ts during first trimester, and my appt isn't for another month, but I am wondering if Benadryl is safe to take in first trimester, and at what doses/how often?

Pharmacist at Wal Mart said Benadryl dries out the mucus membranes, and since that is what the uterus essentially is, its not a good idea to take it often, only occasionally if necessary. I am still really early, about 4-5 weeks along, and I get hives daily (not from the pregnancy, always have but have just taken Benadryl daily). I tried to tough it out last night but ended up having to take 25mg. Don't want to take any tonight if I can avoid it but am getting pretty itchy and would like to actually sleep tonight, so wanted to know if anyone's docs had given them the go-ahead to take it this early?


----------



## jojo_b

I don't think it's safe. I wouldn't take anything without getting it checked first - first tri is such a risky time for baba x


----------



## maybebaby3

Nope don't take it!


----------



## JustFluffy

My OB told me to take Benadryl to help be sleep, at the regular dose when I was in my first trimester. 5-6 weeks if I remember right... I am 26 weeks now and have taken it off and on to help with sleep throughout my pregnancy. Can you call your doctor or a nurse and ask the question???


----------



## Blackrain90

I am gonna try, he is hard to get ahold of though as he works at 2 different locations.


----------



## RKW

I'm pretty sure it's a big no. In the uk it's on our government website as a drug specifically not to take in pregnancy, especially in the first trimester. I really do feel your pain, I had a huge addiction to sleepin pills which have the same active ingredient, and had to go cold turkey when I fell pregnant. It was weeks of insomnia but I would never forgiven myself if something happened to my baby and I thought I could have caused it with my sleeping pills. 
The same ingredient is in cold and flu medication and this is also a big no. I have had awful colds and been stuck with honey and lemon, which does bugger all!


----------



## Blackrain90

It's weird, I have heard lately that Benadryl is generally safe from people in North America, however in UK it's not...Diphenhydramine is the main ingredient, and for the most part I have heard it is the safest antihistamine to take, so it's weird that it is such a no in UK.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Benadryl is fine in the first trimester. In my 4th pregnancy due to severe morning sickness I was admitted in the ER for 2 wks and I couldn't sleep so they would give it to me in an IV drip. Nothing ever happened to my baby and I slept perfectly which is what I needed!! Check with your doctor first though as every doctor has their own belief.


----------



## Kiss08

My doc also suggested Benedryl for sleep! I haven't done it yet but it must be safe otherwise she wouldn't have suggested it to me.


----------



## Kellen

I took Benedryl a couple of times during this pregnancy. I too have allergies, but thankfully I can avoid things (wheat, milk...) and not have to take it. I have, however, taken it for the sleeping properties.


----------



## MrsStutler

Each doctor is different on what they have as OK and not OK.
Mine feels diphenhydramine is not safe in pregnancy, and a friend of mine sees a different doctor who told her to take it every night to help with sleeping. The Federal Drug Administration lists it as a Pregnancy Category B which is described as: Animal reproduction studies have failed to demonstrate a risk to the fetus and there are no adequate and well-controlled studies in pregnant women OR Animal studies have shown an adverse effect, but adequate and well-controlled studies in pregnant women have failed to demonstrate a risk to the fetus in any trimester.

Personally, I won't take it. I don't like taking any drug if I can help it but mostly it comes down to risk vs. benefit. That part is up to you and your doctor to decide on. 

Here is a link to a scholarly article about antihistamines and pregnancy:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3356948/


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks! I have been avoiding whenever possible, only take when the itching becomes too much to bear. I had facial swelling yesterday and hives but managed not to take any.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I took piriteze and im sure its safe, best to double check tho x


----------



## katsbump

I think theyre much more conservative in the uk and Ireland about medication in pregnancy, as in you would be more likely to be given something in Canada (where I am from) than in Ireland (where I live). Try this website, https://www.motherisk.org/women/index.jsp, and they might have a hotline you can call too (not sure as I only ever used their morning sickness one). Hope you feel better soon and definitely confirm somewhere authoritative before taking anything, best to ask doctor, because the same medicine can have different active ingredients between countries. For example, in the US you can use unisom with b6 for morning sickness but all unisom in Canada is a totally different drug! Best to be on the safe side. Feel better!


----------

